# Canadian Association of Professional Soap & Cosmetic Crafters



## Lindy (Aug 4, 2013)

I just wanted to let all the Canadians here know that we are having a conference in 2014.  

One of the workshops is being put on by Susan Barclay of Point of Interest Blog fame on how to make shampoos and conditioners!  I will do a workshop on How to Sell Wholesale, there is another on how to decorate your soap using cake decorating techniques, how to take your soap business to certified organic and more....

It will be held at the Banff Park Lodge and you can get information on our official website:

www.CanadianProfessionalSoapmakers.com

There are early bird discounts.

I hope to see everyone there.


----------



## lemontongue (Sep 10, 2013)

Will there be more development on this?  At the moment it looks a bit unprofessional.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 10, 2013)

We are continuing to grow so not sure what new developments you might be looking for.


----------



## 100%Natural (Sep 11, 2013)

What are the dates for it?  The website says it's been cancelled for 2014?


----------



## Lindy (Sep 11, 2013)

It has been.  We are hoping for 2015 but we want to have 100 members first so that we can be assured of a decent attendance....  

Oh lawd I should have come back in here and let everyone know.  I'm sorry I thought I had gone through everywhere and totally forgot I had posted here...


----------

